# Motorcycle carrying mountain bike?



## chipmonk (Jun 18, 2007)

Ah, got your attention there! Hello, I am a scooter owner who has been carrying my surfboards to the beach on my bike for a couple years in Southern California. Here are a couple photos of the rig.


Now, I am considering selling this retro bike and buying a Honda Silverwing, a big freeway scooter that can do 100 mph and I think I can strap a mountain bike or a surfboard to the side. You would take the front wheel off, place the bike with rear wheel facing toward the front of the bike, and put the handlebars facing to the back (high up out of the way of the turn signals). Front wheel goes on the other side. The bike may well rest on the passenger foot peg or something that I build that would come off the passenger or perhaps the exhaust hanger.

I tested the mountain bike on the retro scooter in the pictures today. If I rest the crank where it meets the bottom bracket on the chrome "sissy bars" that wrap around the whole rear of the bike its pretty easy to strap it on securely. The front wheel goes on the other side. 

Questions:


Is it bad to rest the bike on the crank here where it might be hitting bumps on the road? I put pipe insulation to cushion it here against the steel sissy bar.

Has anyone ever seen anyone else with a mountain bike on a motorcycle?

Am I totally crazy?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes.










and full circle...


----------



## mattsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

I've seen it done a few ways on a few motorcycles. Owners seem happy with it.

I would advise against the surfboard on the freeway, however. Wind drafts caused by mother nature and/or other vehicles could be big trouble.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

I've been thinking about doing this for a couple years now. There was a guy in Oregon I talked to who made a couple different bike racks for motorcycles but I don't know what happened to him. Here are some other links.

http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=101906

http://www.bikeaddict.com/products/motorcycle-bike-racks.html

Im getting closer to building some sort of bike rack for my motorcycle the more gas prices go up.

-Simon


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Here's mine.

2005 Majesty, 60mpg.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

What do you have supporting the bottom of the bike?

-Simon


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

i would be so happy if I could figure out how to mount my mountain bike to my sv650. jesus, that would be awesome. more info please!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

A friend of mine has two mounts on his motorcycle that he designed himself, so he and his girlfriend can go riding together...he's lurking around here somewheres, maybe he'll pipe in and share


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Well if it isn't fat stinking billygoat billy boy...

Duplicate post! Arrrrrr...


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

lidarman said:


> Yes.


Nice Lidar. A client just gave me a 96 Honda Rebel, and I'm thinking of making a simple rack for it, from a couple pieces of .5" plate 6061 and some reynolds carbon tubing here... This looks even easier. A fork mount bolted to a box lid, and a pivoting v-block with a velcro strap, to hold the downtube down at whatever angle it falls to. Could probably make that from a wood block with a knife and a few beers. Thanks for the idear.


----------



## Tilos (Mar 27, 2008)

*Here's mine*

I built this in an afternoon.

A fork mount, 2x4's and some misc. hardware.
No mod.'s to the MC
BB sits in 'V' cut out in PVC fitting (topview).
One wheel strapped each side(nylon webbing)
Riding gear in backpack across Hbars.
Friend (with car/truck) required at trailhead to stow MC stuff while MTBing.
MTB fork is perfect back rest.
Tested at, well...highway speeds...
(posted before as cycle cycle rack thread)


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

A friend of mine sent me this Duc. That rack almost looks like it might be a production job.
I'd think it'd wag pretty noticably though. Just a guess.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Been done before.......*



chipmonk said:


> Ah, got your attention there!.......Has anyone ever seen anyone else with a mountain bike on a motorcycle?
> 
> Am I totally crazy?


Hi Mr. Monk,

This is a picutre of Zak carrying his dog, kayak and mt bike on his motorcycle so.....no you're not crazy for for wanting to carry just a mt bike on your motorcycle. Some might even call you conservative.









Have fun,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyd (Jun 25, 2004)

That is a "production job" on the Ducati in that picture. It belongs to a guy who's selling these now: www.johnnyrack.com

We had another thread about this a while back; glad this topic is coming back around.

James! Get in here!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Look in here if you dare * No, No Cars > Motorbike + Bicycles = Happyness*










I takes all kinds too.









day or Night.









Rain or Shine.


----------



## johnnyd (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey, thesergeant,
Look closely; there are TWO SV650's carrying bicycles in this picture.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Very cool thread! I would love to have a BMW GS w/ a bike mount on it. There would be no better way to head to NM, CO, or UT.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

With the price of gas these days these pics might become a common sight out there on our roads.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm planning on going the BMW GS w bike(s) route soon - so I'm subscribing to this excellent thread. Gracias.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

wadester said:


> I'm planning on going the BMW GS w bike(s) route soon - so I'm subscribing to this excellent thread. Gracias.


You can get a R1100GS (1995-2000) in decent shape starting at about $4500 the R1150GS's (six speed, hydro clutch) from 2000 to 2004 from about $7000.

In my opinion the best value of all the GS's are the 2001 and 2002 GS Adventures (2003 and 2004 have servo brakes and they suck Goats) since they have a bigger tank, a Low first gear (the r1150GS are geared to high for dirt) and a bunch of other welcome features like really strong crashbars that come stock.

I will stay away from the 1200GS unless you have a lot of money, not just to buy the bike, but to pay for all the Upkeep at the dealer that can get pretty expensive, pretty fast.


----------



## chipmonk (Jun 18, 2007)

*they are coming out of the woodwork!*

You guys are the best!

you know how these things go...you're trying to research this, and you're asking people questions...and they're looking at you like you are absolutely nuts.

Some of these setups are pretty high profile off the back of the bike.

My most important questions have been answered! It can be done, and clearly people are riding this on the freeway.

Anyone want to chime with their experiences with wind riding with this on the freeway?

Again, the beauty of the internet that nutjobs like us (I mean visionaries) have a way to connect.

I remember the first time I saw a guy on a new Vespa with a surfboard rack at Sunset Cliffs in San Diego. I ran out into the street to flag him down. I had the idea in my mind, but I could not for the life of me find a picture on the internet of anyone with a surfboard on a scooter! Y'all are right, now there's a bunch of guys riding scooters with board racks in my neighborhood, and in areas with MTB culture we're gonna see people doing this too. Its the future.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

johnnyd said:


> Hey, thesergeant,
> Look closely; there are TWO SV650's carrying bicycles in this picture.


That is so freakin' awesome. Any detailed photos of their setup or way I could find out from them?

Unfortunately I don't have the passenger seat anymore. I used it to rig up a case mount. Any more info is greatly appreciated. You cars are awesome.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has built a trailer. Some guys at the MX track my department works for bring the dirt bikes trailered behind a street bike. Simple set-up leaves room for a passenger...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

emtnate said:


> I'm surprised nobody has built a trailer. Some guys at the MX track my department works for bring the dirt bikes trailered behind a street bike. Simple set-up leaves room for a passenger...


Nate Trailers have far more restricted speed limits than motorcycle at least on the west coast.

For example on h5 from san diego to canada i can cruise at 80mph, even a little faster all day long, with a trailer i will be bound to go 55MpH and get in trouble if i go any faster.

Personally I have pull some pretty heavy loads using a trailer (to heavy, or bulky to be on top of the bike) but is not as fun.









Todd the owner of this trailer use to tow a Jetsky in the back of his goldwing 1000. on the santa cruz mountains, for many years.

Yeah all the stuff in the background, spare dirt wheels, bicycles, plus a bunch of product (for my company) all on the bike.









Plus loading strange stuff on the bike is always so much fun..


----------



## chipmonk (Jun 18, 2007)

*My own feeble attempt*

Well it looks like I'm going to wait a couple months on the Silverwing. However that doesn't mean I neccessarily have to wait to try this out!

Rode this to work today and it is pretty solid. It is blowing crazy hard today in Socal and it was more stable than if I had a surfboard on the side. I will have to raise up the bike a couple inches with shims in order to get better clearance in turns though!

Again Patineto, you...are a freaking mad genius. With that series of pictures where you show how the rack works I am blown away, and I had to look at the pictures several times to figure out how you used the Rhode gear rack pivots so that everything can move around.

I did show my girlfriend all of the pictures to explain that my plan is "conservative".

Hope this wet weather isn't going to derail my after work riding plans...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

chipmonk said:


> Again Patineto, you...are a freaking mad genius. With that series of pictures where you show how the rack works I am blown away, and I had to look at the pictures several times to figure out how you used the Rhode gear rack pivots so that everything can move around.


Oh senor, sorry if is to complicated to understand and see how it works, I'm pretty lame with computers and i don't really know how to place tittles on things..

Yes I can carry something as short as a Trackbike on one side and something as long as one of my downhill bikes on the other all thanks to all the possible adjustment and flexibility of the design, also my tandem but I do confess I'm working on a more sound design to carry that monster since is so freaking long and top heavy,

Here you can find *Details of how my megacheppo rack * was constructed, just remenber it was made in 3 hours 12 years ago out of whatever i can find a the dumpster of the bicycle shop i was working at, so is not like is a master piece of Bling or CNC work, but for sure has work really well for many miles and adventures..

plus *Details of how the bikes are Mounted*

But even better here you can find a bunch of different concepts that I explore about 10 years ago, in hopes of getting a few patents, sadly they are way to many ambulance chasing lawyers around here and a project like this will never really happen.










*The rack that never happen.*


----------



## derek2 (Dec 4, 2004)

its cooler to carry it on a bicycle


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

derek2 said:


> its cooler to carry it on a bicycle


Cool picture Derek.

Personally I build my MotoRack, because the distances on this country as so bast, I never have the time or even the legs to cover them pedaling so i need a faster way "to get there" if I'm just going a short distance I pedal the bike, unless is broken or not completely build.

In the past I have carry a few bikes for short distances mounting them upside down on the back of my tandem using the stocker handlebars to attach the bike bars and the seat to support the bike seat, works really well is simple and you don't need any specialized structures to achieve the objective.

You just need to take the front wheel off (it will hit you in the back) and three straps, even toe straps will do for the handlebars but a longer strap is need it for the seat some old rags so nothing get scratch and presto, I have never try this system with hydro brakes, but I'm pretty sure they will not like it much.


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

I made use of my old and regular bike carrier. Nothing fancy and works great. You don't even know it's there when riding on the freeway. Other drivers keep taking pictures of it though, I guess they haven't seen one in Houston yet.


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

nico2me said:


> I made use of my old and regular bike carrier. Nothing fancy and works great. You don't even know it's there when riding on the freeway. Other drivers keep taking pictures of it though, I guess they haven't seen one in Houston yet.


haha, that's awesome! :thumbsup: you ever ride your beemer out to ming's in montrose on thursday nights? pretty decent euro-bike crowd, i ride my ducati there every now and then...


----------



## bikergal78 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a motorcycle and I would never think of doing this. :shocked: 

How many of you have been pulled over by the Police for it? 

To each their own


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

bikergal78 said:


> I have a motorcycle and I would never think of doing this. :shocked:
> 
> How many of you have been pulled over by the Police for it?
> 
> To each their own


it's better than carrying another person :thumbsup:

push-bike carry racks have been around for both on and offroad motorbikes for about as long as they have been around for autos.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

bikergal78 said:


> I have a motorcycle and I would never think of doing this. :shocked:


And Your Life will change if you did


> How many of you have been pulled over by the Police for it?


12 years and many, many miles with my rack carrying tons of strange, funky and heavy stuff around, so far never a problem, Even if I'm being stop because I made a traffic mistake, they never bother me about the rack, except for asking how it was made, if anything having the bikes and the rack save me from a few tickets.



> To each their own


That is kind of the Fun part too.:thumbsup:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

onespeedpaul said:


> push-bike carry racks have been around for both on and offroad motorbikes for about as long as they have been around for autos.


Really Paul do you have old pictures from them..?

i will love to see how they approach the challenge.


----------



## Tilos (Mar 27, 2008)

*Pulled Over For What??*



bikergal78 said:


> I have a motorcycle and I would never think of doing this. :shocked:
> 
> How many of you have been pulled over by the Police for it?
> 
> To each their own


No obscured tag or lights (aka a hitch rack on a car/truck).
No obscured rear vision (aka a trunk rack on a car).
Am I missing something here, pulled over for what?
Getting 50 mpg?


----------



## bikergal78 (Apr 9, 2008)

onespeedpaul said:


> it's better than carrying another person :thumbsup:


Ha... yeah it is lighter than another person. I don't like riding 2 up anyways though... I am a little on the small side so 1 person (myself) and the bike is enough :thumbsup:

I was just curious if anyone was stopped before thats all...


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

patineto said:


> Really Paul do you have old pictures from them..?
> 
> i will love to see how they approach the challenge.


not right off hand, but search around the advrider.com forums, an you'll see all that and more :thumbsup:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

onespeedpaul said:


> not right off hand, but search around the advrider.com forums, an you'll see all that and more :thumbsup:


Oh Paul I'm member #900 something and I have never seeing any older photos. .

please send us the link if you can find it.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

My friend said he saw a dude with an enduro bike that had a small dog crate mounted on the back. If I could stick a dog crate and a bike on something that could take the gravel it would be the business for sure.


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

onespeedpaul said:


> haha, that's awesome! :thumbsup: you ever ride your beemer out to ming's in montrose on thursday nights? pretty decent euro-bike crowd, i ride my ducati there every now and then...


Never been to Ming's but I go to the business meeting and social nights on Thursdays at Hickory Hollow at the Heights. BMW Club of Houston holds the meeting at 7 pm.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Tilos said:


> No obscured tag or lights (aka a hitch rack on a car/truck).
> No obscured rear vision (aka a trunk rack on a car).
> Am I missing something here, pulled over for what?
> Getting 50 mpg?


Actually is a law in the traffic code that state that you are not allowed to have anything 16" behind the rear axle of the bike A.K.A. About two inches farder back from the rear wheel, but I never see it enforce at least not so far.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Dogbrain said:


> My friend said he saw a dude with an enduro bike that had a small dog crate mounted on the back. If I could stick a dog crate and a bike on something that could take the gravel it would be the business for sure.


Oh senor is being done a million times already, let me look for pictures.

I think they even sell a "dog cage" for bikes already.


----------



## chipmonk (Jun 18, 2007)

*yes, we have that.*

Check, we have Xtracycle! They are awesome, and I would never have had any of these ideas without the Xtracycle showing me what is possible. I used the Xtracycle to deliver things on the boardwalk in Mission Beach to the vacation rentals that I manage. I have put crazy things on an xtracycle...ladders, huge Tv's, microwaves, propane tanks, you name it.

Yeah, I am just too far from our riding areas here in SD to cycle there unfortunately. For me it is an after work thing so I've gotta be able to jam out there.

As far as the cops, I've included a pic of me carrying a longboard on my scooter. Initially, I put a flag on the back to try to show that I was being careful. I eventually stopped doing that because none of the cops around here care about it. I even asked some police who were at a surf spot once to ask them if they felt that it was OK the way I had it set up. They said they didn't see anything wrong with it. So the law about nothing extending more than 16" beyond the axle is not well known, and probably not a big problem.


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

patineto said:


> Actually is a law in the traffic code that state that you are not allowed to have anything 16" behind the rear axle of the bike A.K.A. About two inches farder back from the rear wheel, but I never see it enforce at least not so far.


I'm not sure what Law in what State you are referring to but here in Texas, a bicycle rack is clearly exempt from the Obscured License Plate Law:

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/msb/

_ Subsection (a)(7) may not be construed to apply to:

"(1) a trailer hitch installed on a vehicle in a normal or customary manner;

(2) a transponder, as defined by Section 228.057, that is attached to a vehicle in the manner required by the issuing authority;

(3) a wheelchair lift or wheelchair carrier that is attached to a vehicle in a normal or customary manner;

(4) a trailer being towed by a vehicle; or

(5) a bicycle rack that is attached to a vehicle in a normal or customary manner._"


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

nico2me said:


> I'm not sure what Law in what State you are referring to but here in Texas, a bicycle rack is clearly exempt from the Obscured License Plate Law:
> 
> https://www.txdps.state.tx.us/msb/
> 
> ...


I live in san francisco..

I was sure this same rule on the california code aplly all over the nation.

It has nothing to do with license plate visibility is more about how much it can protrudes in the back of the motorcycle.

As you can see i'm pretty "Redundant" with my lights and very careful not to obstruct the view of the licence plate.

From the Top.
*LED rail.
*Dual bulb brake light (the GS has a single bulb)
*SV650 aftermarket brake light with working turnsignals.










I have also carry many heavy loads on the freeways..









with out any troubles.


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

chipmonk said:


> Am I totally crazy?


Not crazy, but I would caution to be careful. I ride both bikes and motorcycles but don't think I'd be up for both in the same day if the moto portion were at all significant (more than 15-20 minutes say). Both take too much awareness esp if you are riding technical trails or twisties. I've thought about a rack on a motorcycle but would probably only use it to occasionally haul a bike somewhere.

You can only be so aware/attentive and are more likely to make a mistake. On a mountain bike the mistakes aren't typically as grave as on a motorcycle but even then ... after a long mtb ride it would seem that your awareness would be compromised. My $.02 ....


----------



## ewiccami (Sep 8, 2007)

This is an awesome thread. I have faith now that I can carry my bike on my Monster... Good times.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

ewiccami said:


> This is an awesome thread. I have faith now that I can carry my bike on my Monster... Good times.


Some bikes for sure work better than others, heavy, low engine and somehow long like the GS are ideal, but you can fabricate a nice rack almost for anything.

For "Bad" candidate, I think the stock KTM 950 is a big NoNo,, since the rear subframe is really weak and made of light weight aluminum and the attachment points to the chassis are just "Sufficient" but far from redundant to hold their own plus the extra mass and more than that added leverage.

Like Building a Big tall castle in Quick sand.

But my friend Dale did it anyway.









Now with a really nice lady that we meet at the Turkey ride on mt tam last year.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a Suzuki 1100 GK, it is a touring bike with hard bags and a trunk, have come up with many ways over the years to haul the mt. bike. First was to clamp a 1x6 across the Passenger seat to the bag supports, bolt a fork mount to one end and a strap for the rear wheel, strap the frt wheel to the bike frame.
also found I could hang a spare tire mount bike rack onto the trunk and it is fairly secure, but the best way really is a trailer. Again the frame for the bags was used to hold a hitch receiver and I took a Harbor Freight bolt together 4x4 trailer and cut it down to 3x4. a little plywood, a box for gear, fork mt, wheel tray, even a mount for the frt wheel, times two for two bikes. and on top of all that my dog rides on the gas tank.


----------



## Gonzoso (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, I thought I was nuts looking up how to mount a bike on a bike, but then I see someones already got me beat by a dog and a kayak! I love the internet!


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

just having bought a moto trail bike that is street legal, I have been toying with the question of how to carry my bicycle ...and now I know, or at least know that it can be done pretty neatly. luckily the moto I bought already has a rear freight rack.
now, why I would ever want to carry my mtn. bike back there...?


----------



## rangelinenaturepreserve (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## SirDonald (Feb 4, 2008)

*simple bike carrier*



chipmonk said:


> Ah, got your attention there! Hello, I am a scooter owner who has been carrying my surfboards to the beach on my bike for a couple years in Southern California. Here are a couple photos of the rig.
> 
> Now, I am considering selling this retro bike and buying a Honda Silverwing, a big freeway scooter that can do 100 mph and I think I can strap a mountain bike or a surfboard to the side. You would take the front wheel off, place the bike with rear wheel facing toward the front of the bike, and put the handlebars facing to the back (high up out of the way of the turn signals). Front wheel goes on the other side. The bike may well rest on the passenger foot peg or something that I build that would come off the passenger or perhaps the exhaust hanger.
> 
> ...


----------



## SirDonald (Feb 4, 2008)

*simple and easy rack on BMW F650,*

simple rack ,easy to make












Left bracket goes under bottom bracket, seat post rest on right bracket


----------



## vtmusher (Mar 29, 2011)

You must have more than these two brackets to keep the bike from swinging around? Do you have straps holding the bike in place? I like the simplicity of it!


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

Some interesting setups on here. I have to admit, seeing that in person would be strange. 


Sent from carrier pigeons using lasers.


----------



## SirDonald (Feb 4, 2008)

vtmusher said:


> You must have more than these two brackets to keep the bike from swinging around? Do you have straps holding the bike in place? I like the simplicity of it!


I use a strap on the rear of the frame,bottom bracket and around the handle bars.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

rangelinenaturepreserve said:


> View attachment 916629


That seems like a really bad idea. If you have to go around a stopped car or other fixed object evasively, and the bike or rack catches it, you are in for a nasty ride.


----------



## vtmusher (Mar 29, 2011)

*My Version*



SirDonald said:


> simple rack ,easy to make
> View attachment 940244
> View attachment 940245
> Left bracket goes under bottom bracket, seat post rest on right bracket


Thanks for the inspiration SirDonald. This is my version of the same design on my 2006 KLR650. Took it out today for the first time and it works great! Really quick to put the bike on and it doesn't stick out further than any point on the bike. Great solution for getting my mt. bike to the trail head!


----------



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

Here's a shot of mine.


----------



## mces (Apr 12, 2011)

I saw this at a parking lot last year and had to snap a picture.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi I am looking to set up my 2015 Honda XR650L with a rack. I have two short pieces of thule rack and I wanted to mount those on the bike somehow, and then put a 1upUSA rack on those. I just can't sort out how to make it all work. Before I start tinkering, I wanted to get any suggestions/info from here...
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

A buddy of mine takes his mountain bike on his motorcycle. Here is the way he does it.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Reviving an old thread....i'm looking to setup something t cary my dh bike on my cbf1000.

NOW, does nay of you checked with your insurrance company about your setups?
I'm wondering if they approve of these and if. They will cover in case of accident?


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

Good stuff in here. Been quite a few years, so I wonder if there are any others that haven't posted pics yet? I think I am going to set up my 2008 Yamaha FJR1300 for MTB hauling duty this year. I'll post up pics when I weld up something roadworthy.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

btl68 said:


> Good stuff in here. Been quite a few years, so I wonder if there are any others that haven't posted pics yet? I think I am going to set up my 2008 Yamaha FJR1300 for MTB hauling duty this year. I'll post up pics when I weld up something roadworthy.


I will be interested to see your ideas. There is not much heavy duty load-bearing structure back there.

-F


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

Fleas said:


> I will be interested to see your ideas. There is not much heavy duty load-bearing structure back there.
> 
> -F


Yeah, it's a little lacking for such a big bike. I have the Gerauld bracing on the sub frame for the rear GIVI rack and I think tying into the rear foot peg bolts will help. I'm also gonna try to keep the load over both saddlebags and not so far back. No passenger opens up options for mounting.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

The photo is from years ago, but I don't have one more current (and I've replaced the wood 'tray' with a welded aluminum setup). When I put the rack back on for the summer, I'll try to remember to get a more current shot.


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

Not sure if it's been mentioned...2x2cycles

I've got one mounted on my VFR. Works great.
I wouldn't do it on a MC with a underwhelming subframe.
Was going to put it on my KTM1200SMT, but that thing is light duty back there, no way!


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Saw this at Pedalers Pub in Bentonville July 8th


----------

